# Some eye candy.



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys, this is an auction that is coming up this Saturday I regularly attend this mans auctions. Just figured I'd share and let you all see some of the amazing planes he has for sale make sure to read the description if the tools it has some that he dosent have pictures of... Like a Stanley #2
http://jeffpennauctions.com/upcomin...&group=0&state=&kwd=&zip=&category=0&nojava=0


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Click on view photo gallery in the upper left yellow to see some amazing planes for sale at auction.


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

Some serious beauties in there. Wish I was closer. Good luck!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

rustbucket said:


> Some serious beauties in there. Wish I was closer. Good luck!


Thanks! I got $150 on the 55 and $50
On the 45. I will be on vacation when they sell. So I absentee bid.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> Thanks! I got $150 on the 55 and $50
> On the 45. I will be on vacation when they sell. So I absentee bid.


:laughing: I guess now we know to bid $150.25 and $50.25! :laughing: jjk of course. I don't need any more - for now... but that's subject to change! :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Boy, lots of cool stuff at that auction. Can you provide a link later that shows what the stuff sold for?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> :laughing: I guess now we know to bid $150.25 and $50.25! :laughing: jjk of course. I don't need any more - for now... but that's subject to change! :laughing:


Hahahahhahaha mabey I shouldn't have said that...... Lol


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firehawkmph said:


> Boy, lots of cool stuff at that auction. Can you provide a link later that shows what the stuff sold for?
> Mike Hawkins


He dosent have a link that shows what it all sold for. I might be Abel to find out some specifics though.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cool. Too bad its on the wrong side of the state for me. I would be bidding on that bow saw and the router planes.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

BKBuilds said:


> Very cool. Too bad its on the wrong side of the state for me. I would be bidding on that bow saw and the router planes.


It sure is a nice bow saw hu?? Also like the router planes but would rather have the 55


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Plane prices! 

Stanley #55 + all four boxes of blades $300
Stanley #2 $300 X2
Stanley #1 $925
Stanley #1 damaged $250
Stanley #45 with box of blades $75

He also said there were 4 all wooden planes that sold for over 100. Finding out about router planes and bow saw.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> Plane prices!
> 
> Stanley #55 + all four boxes of blades $300
> Stanley #2 $300 X2
> ...


So, do I take it you missed out?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

firemedic said:


> So, do I take it you missed out?


Yup. Told him $150 for JUST the plane. They only had 3 boxes of blades and were gunna sell them by the box but they found the 4th and put it all together. Had $50 on the 45


----------



## BlindViper (Apr 16, 2013)

well I guess my type7 #2 I bought for for 5$ is worth a little extra.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

BlindViper said:


> well I guess my type7 #2 I bought for for 5$ is worth a little extra.


Pictures?

And welcome.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> Yup. Told him $150 for JUST the plane. They only had 3 boxes of blades and were gunna sell them by the box but they found the 4th and put it all together. Had $50 on the 45


Too bad - hang in there, you'll find one.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

BlindViper said:


> well I guess my type7 #2 I bought for for 5$ is worth a little extra.


Here we go......



And welcome.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

BlindViper said:


> well I guess my type7 #2 I bought for for 5$ is worth a little extra.


Ill triple your money


----------



## BlindViper (Apr 16, 2013)

ACP said:


> Here we go......
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome.


where are we going?


----------

